# 06--ac compressor always on-not in defrost



## airmech691 (Dec 2, 2007)

Ac is always on. It's always in ac mode never defrost.When i start it up compressor kicks in.When i pull the fuse or relay the compressor shuts off.I just changed out the ecu and it made no difference.The one thing that sticks out is the crimestopper rs999 remote start alarm stopped working around the same time.So is it possible for the remote start sending a ground to the compressor relay or should i buy a used climate control ? Thanks for any info.


By the way, i changed the ecu because a mechanic said by looking at the diagram it had to be the ecu---------thanks, steve


----------



## airmech691 (Dec 2, 2007)

*anyone have a schematic*

anyone have a schematic to see why my ac is always on ? thank you:waving:


----------



## mamisano (Sep 13, 2012)

Where are you located? I'm on Long Island (NY) and it is almost always very humid. My A/C always kicks in when it is humid no matter what I do. I think this is built into the system in order to prevent window fogging, etc.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

you might have a issue with the a/m alarm system, but I would check out the control head first


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Have you tried another relay to make sure it's not stuck?


----------

